# Hey Sports Fans!



## Jocko (Oct 15, 2007)

Brand New to the Forums. 

Just happened along because I was doing some research on Air Group 85 USS Shangri La CV-38. 

Looked like a veritable gold mine of information.

I heard about "Tex" Hill on this site. God Bless Tex and his Family! And God Bless the Flying Tigers!

I hope to be able to contribute to the forums.

Check 6,

Jocko


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Jocko


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Jocko, greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Heinz (Oct 16, 2007)

hey man welcome


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2007)

Gotta get a fellow countrymen's Hello and Welcome in  here! I must assume you're into the sport scene. What teams you root for?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Jocko:

Welcome to the forum.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum mate....!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2007)

G'day Jocko, welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2007)

hello Jocko, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 17, 2007)

HI JOCKO, Welcome to our little escape from reality!


----------

